# Best time to fish around Vero Beach/Indian River?



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

I live in Virginia and have a friend whose family is in the Vero area and has told me I can go down pretty much any time and stay for free, explore the fishing down there. I know from reading that there are a multitude of fishing opportunities, and each season brings something different. I haven't fished further south than the OBX since I was a kid (do almost all my surf fishing now in the Ocracoke/Hatteras area), and I'm wondering if folks have opinions on their favorite or best time to fish Vero/Indian river? I'm not stuck on having to fish for a particular species - more just want a time when the possibility of good and interesting action is high. This year or next, I plan to make a trip down there and am trying to choose when to schedule it.

Thoughts? If you could only make 1 week long trip to fish that area when would it be, and why?


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

I go to that area regularly (Sebastain Inlet - Ft Pierce) November through March, because it is usually great weather down there at that time of the year. Fishing has always been good, but November seems to be the best. I either camp or stay in an apartment, and I can count on eating fish every day (twice a day Nov - Jan). By March the fishing seems to slow somewhat.


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

cool - thanks for the info. I have an annual late October trip to the Outer Banks for drum fishing that I have to work around so it may be tough to sell my wife on another week away from home again in November. But that Nov-March window is just the kind of advice I was looking for. 

Do you mainly fish the beach, the jetties around the inlet, get out on a boat or what? I know that pretty much all the above are options.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

The trout fishing at Sebastian Inlet is PHENOMINAL. We went out on a boat and he put us on the fish all day long.
Capt Terry Lamielle 321-537-5346 Easy Days Fishing 
http://www.easydaysfishing.com/
Only draw back is the dolphins there are accustomed to snagging trouts on the line so if you hit a trout reel them in quick or the dolphins will eat him right off your line leaving you a fishhead. There are some GREAT public fishing holes there. I suggest Sebatian Inlet state park http://www.floridastateparks.org/sebastianinlet/
Hit Vero tackle for a legit fishing report when you get there.


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

JamesRiverVa said:


> cool - thanks for the info. I have an annual late October trip to the Outer Banks for drum fishing that I have to work around so it may be tough to sell my wife on another week away from home again in November. But that Nov-March window is just the kind of advice I was looking for.
> 
> Do you mainly fish the beach, the jetties around the inlet, get out on a boat or what? I know that pretty much all the above are options.


90% Beach. 0% Boat.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Try the Merrill Barbor bridge at the end of sr60 pretty good snook and Trout fishing there. I use to travel for work and would hit it frequently with good results.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

I live in the area, the fishing slows down with the heat, the beach fishing also, as far as pan fish....I have not tried the bridges yet....


----------

